#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Программа Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо в Зеленодольске с 8-16 июня 2013 года.

## Александр Тихонов

Буддийский Центр Джонанг города Зеленодольска, республика Татарстан

Друзья!

Мы  с  радостью  приглашаем  вас на курс с Ламой Йонтеном Гьялтсо. 
Курс  пройдет  с 8-16 июня 2013 года в городе Зеленодольске, в буддийском центре Джонанг, по адресу улица Шустова дом 2, кв. 55.

ПРОГРАММА КУРСА:

8 июня      сб         18:00  Медитация  с ламой

9 июня       вс        18:00  Посвящение и практика на Будду Шакьямуни

10 июня      пн       19:00  Медитация  с ламой

11 июня      вт        19:00  Медитация  с ламой

12 июня      ср       19:00  Медитация  с ламой

13 июня      чт       19:00  Медитация  с ламой

14 июня      пт       19:00  Медитация  с ламой

15 июня      сб       18:00  Посвящение и практика Амитаюса  

16 июня      вс       18:00  Посвящение и практика Манжушри  

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ:

Для регистрации на курсе напишите сообщение по адресу alexti108@gmail.com Александру Тихонову указав ФИО, дату и время прибытия и отбытия. Или позвоните по телефону на номер 903 341 37 06

ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЕ за участие в курсе:

1500 руб./чел.  - полный курс с 8-16 июня включительно.

Возможна дифференцированная оплата 500р одно посвящение.

Питание не включено в общую стоимость.

ПИТАНИЕ:

Кафе, столовая, ресторан. Можно воспользоваться кухней в буддийском центре.

ПРОЖИВАНИЕ:

В гомпе или в комнатах центра - стоимость 200р с человека за ночь. Недалеко есть санаторий и гостиница. Можно снять квартиру.

КАК ДОБРАТЬСЯ:

Из Москвы на поезде до станции Зеленый Дол.

От железнодорожной станции на автобусе №1 до конечной остановки - центральный рынок.
Далее спросить, улицу Шустова дом 2 кв. 55 (пешком 10 минут)
(ориентир АК Барс Банк на ул. Первомайская) на домофоне набрать 55В

ДЕТИ НА КУРСЕ:

Извините, но детский сад  организован не будет. 

КОНТАКТЫ:

Гарифуллин Булат  - Тел. 909 309 19 45, e-mail: bulatmg68@yandex.ru

Тихонов Александр - Тел. 903 341 37 06, e-mail: alexti108@gmail.com

----------


## Айрат

А посвящения какого уровня будут? Лунг/Ванг?
Манжушри какой формы? Золотой/белый или еще какой?

----------

